# DD grabs vagina during diaper changes - help - ??



## YinYang (Apr 3, 2006)

DD (8.5 mos) constantly grabs herself during diaper changes. She clenches with her hands and grabs and sometimes scratches herself. She does this for both wet and poopy diaper changes.
OK, this makes changing a poopy diaper a nightmare but it also is crazy because sometimes she scratches herself and then howls even worse.
Putting a toy in her hand only works for mere seconds.
Does anyone have any ideas on:
a - if this could be some problem that I'm overlooking or
b - something else I can do to get her to stop (other tricks)?

This irritates me (and her!) and today I actually raised my voice at her so now I know I definitely need to do something about it.

I can explain more if I left something out or if you need more to help me. Right now I'm just zoning out after being so frustrated... and I'm hoping someone here can help me.......

TIA!!


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

try giving her some diaper free time. Sounds like she might just be needing to explore that area of her body.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

I agree with the PP. This is pretty common IME, and normal. It's her body; she needs to be able to explore it.

You might start reminding her to be gentle so she doesn't hurt herself. When you are changing poop, get your wipes ready before you take off her diaper, so you can be fast as possible.

Of course,it is possible she has a little infection and is itchy. Is there any redness or swelling on her vulva ?


----------



## Swirly (May 20, 2006)

For the poopy diapers, we try to distract with a toy or restrain her hands if necessary (gently, of course). Other times, we just let her grab for a while if she needs/wants to do so. It is important for children to be comfortable with their bodies, and this is part of learning about themselves.


----------



## YinYang (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow - so you think it is just exploring??? It seems so aggressive.... OK, I'll try diaper free for a bit. I'll inspect her better as soon as I get her naked but I thought things looked alright down there. It seems that she grabes mainly from the top of her lips and not really getting toooooo far down there... mainly.....
Thanks for helping me out... I don't like being frustrated and I cannot believe I raised my voice at her.... unbelievable....


----------



## Swirly (May 20, 2006)

Yeah - my hubby laughs, b/c it looks like she is really pulling hard on her outer lips sometimes, so that is normal. My friend with a boy says her son does the same thing with his bits and pieces.


----------



## moonfirefaery (Jul 21, 2006)

My son goes through phases where he is fascinated with his penis. I agree with giving her more diaper free time. I try to do this with my son for a while everyday, and he's not near as preoccupied with his penis anymore!


----------



## KimProbable (Jun 22, 2005)

My 14-month-old DD does exactly the same thing. With poopy diapers we just try to be quicker than her since if we give her a toy she always seems to throw it into the poop.









Poor DS was watching her grab herself the other day and got this totally disgusted look on his face. "Mom! She's sticking her fingers IN there!!" It was all I could do to keep a straight face as I told him it was perfectly fine.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

all babies do this. it feels good. give her more naked time and she probably won't need to go for it every time her diaper is off.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

*All my lo's are/where the same grabbing at there bits as soon as they get there nappies off my ds cameron and dd caitlin still do it, its all part of explopring there bodies and is completely normal. I still catch my dd chloe playing with her bits sometimes, although thankfully not as much as she used to







*


----------



## wallacesmum (Jun 2, 2006)

Not only does 8.5 ds ds grab and yank hard, but he sometimes gets a little smile on his face! The tiny erections are a riot too, or he giggles when I have to poke around in the carseat! Definitely natural.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AshleyR* 
OK, this makes changing a poopy diaper a nightmare but it also is crazy because sometimes she scratches herself and then howls even worse.

Do you keep her nails trimmed?


----------



## YinYang (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laohaire* 
Do you keep her nails trimmed?

Yep... but you know how that can go --- though I trim her nails almost every day during naps, there are still some edges you don't always get..... thx


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AshleyR* 
Yep... but you know how that can go --- though I trim her nails almost every day during naps, there are still some edges you don't always get..... thx

Yeah, I know how it can go









Well... sort of. Enough that I gave the job to DH


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AshleyR* 
Yep... but you know how that can go --- though I trim her nails almost every day during naps, there are still some edges you don't always get..... thx

I use a nail buffer to smooth DS's nails after trimming them b/c he scratches himself up other wise. (not to mention what he does to me!!)


----------



## Lemmifamily (Nov 28, 2006)

My three boys have always done this. It is perfectly normal. My 3 year old and 19 month old are still in the fascination stage with their penis and will touch, feel, slap, pull, stretch, etc. I swear sometimes it looks so painful. We do let them run around naked often and they do grow out of it. At least being so free about it, lol. My 5 year old did stop awhile back.


----------



## mama_at_home (Apr 27, 2004)

My dd does this, too, and I just wait until she is done to put the diaper back on. I know she is going to do it everytime, so I have a wipe ready if it's a poopy diaper and I immediately cover her with the wipe before I take the diaper off all the way so she doesn't get poop on her fingers. Once the poop is cleaned off I just let her touch herself. I just assumed it must feel good to finally get that diaper off. Babies are in diapers 24/7 so when they get to air out it must be pretty fun. She's never scratched herself so that it hurt, that I know of.


----------



## loudmama (Mar 12, 2005)

We just started saying "Don't touch the poopy!" & distracting her. Seemed to work for us. Eventually she realized that touching herself was ok. Touching poopy was not!

L


----------

